# ايات عن العون فى وقت الضيق فى الكتاب المقدس



## BITAR (11 أبريل 2020)

*ايات عن العون فى وقت الضيق فى الكتاب المقدس

أَمَّا خَلاَصُ الصِّدِّيقِينَ فَمِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ
 حِصْنِهمْ فِي زَمَانِ الضِّيقِ.
**( المزامير ٣٧: ٣٩ )

الرَّبُّ يَفْتَحُ أَعْيُنَ الْعُمْيِ
 الرَّبُّ يُقَوِّمُ الْمُنْحَنِينَ
 الرَّبُّ يُحِبُّ الصِّدِّيقِينَ.
*
*( المزامير ١٤٦: ٨ )

صَالِحٌ هُوَ الرَّبُّ
حِصْنٌ فِي يَوْمِ الضَّيقِ
 وَهُوَ يَعْرِفُ الْمُتَوَكِّلِينَ عَلَيْهِ.
*
* ( ناحوم ١: ٧ )
 
إِذَا سَقَطَ لاَ يَنْطَرِحُ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ مُسْنِدٌ يَدَهُ.
*
*( المزامير ٣٧: ٢٤ )

أَنْتَ سِتْرٌ لِي
 مِنَ الضِّيقِ تَحْفَظُنِي
 بِتَرَنُّمِ النَّجَاةِ تَكْتَنِفُنِي
 سِلاَهْ.
*
* ( المزامير ٣٢: ٧ )

أَنْتَ الَّذِي أَرَيْتَنَا ضِيقَاتٍ كَثِيرَةً وَرَدِيئَةً 
تَعُودُ  فَتُحْيِينَا
 وَمِنْ أَعْمَاقِ الأَرْضِ تَعُودُ فَتُصْعِدُنَا.
*
*( المزامير ٧١: ٢٠ )

لِمَاذَا أَنْتِ مُنْحَنِيَةٌ يَا نَفْسِي ؟ 
وَلِمَاذَا تَئِنِّينَ فِيَّ ؟  
تَرَجَّيِ اللهَ لأَنِّي بَعْدُ أَحْمَدُهُ خَلاَصَ وَجْهِي وَإِلهِي.
*
*( المزامير ٤٢: ١١ )
 
قَدْ فَنِيَ لَحْمِي وَقَلْبِي
 صَخْرَةُ قَلْبِي وَنَصِيبِي اللهُ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ.
*
*( المزامير ٧٣: ٢٦ )

  لاَ يُلاَقِيكَ شَرٌّ وَلاَ تَدْنُو ضَرْبَةٌ مِنْ خَيْمَتِكَ  
 لأَنَّهُ يُوصِي مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِكَ لِكَيْ يَحْفَظُوكَ فِي كُلِّ  طُرُقِكَ.
*
*( المزامير ٩١: ١٠- ١١ )

الَّذِينَ يَزْرَعُونَ بِالدُّمُوعِ يَحْصُدُونَ بِالابْتِهَاجِ
 الذَّاهِبُ ذَهَابًا بِالْبُكَاءِ حَامِلاً مِبْذَرَ الزَّرْعِ
 مَجِيئًا  يَجِيءُ بِالتَّرَنُّمِ حَامِلاً حُزَمَهُ.
*
*( المزامير ١٢٦: ٥- ٦ )

أَحِبُّوا الرَّبَّ يَا جَمِيعَ أَتْقِيَائِهِ
 الرَّبُّ حَافِظُ الأَمَانَةِ وَمُجَازٍ بِكَِثْرَةٍ الْعَامِلَ بِالْكِبْرِيَاءِ.
*
* ( المزامير ٣١: ٢٣ )

هُوَذَا اللهُ لاَ يَرْفُضُ الْكَامِلَ
 وَلاَ يَأْخُذُ بِيَدِ  فَاعِلِي الشَّرِّ
 عِنْدَمَا يَمْلأُ فَاكَ ضِحْكًا وَشَفَتَيْكَ  هُتَافًا
*
* ( أيوب ٨: ٢٠- ٢١ )

لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَحْتَقِرْ وَلَمْ يُرْذِلْ مَسْكَنَةَ الْمَِسْكِينِ
 وَلَمْ يَحْجُبْ وَجْهَهُ عَنْهُ
 بَلْ عِنْدَ صُرَاخِهِ إِلَيْهِ  اسْتَمَعَ.
*
*( المزامير ٢٢: ٢٤ )

فِي سِتِّ شَدَائِدَ يُنَجِّيكَ
 وَفِي سَبْعٍ لاَ يَمَسُّكَ سُوءٌ.
*
*( أيوب ٥: ١٩ )

وَيَكُونُ الرَّبُّ مَلْجَأً لِلْمُنْسَحِقِ
مَلْجَأً فِي أَزْمِنَةِ الضِّيقِ.
*
* المزامير ٩: ٩

إِنْ سَلَكْتُ فِي وَسَطِ الضِّيْقِ تُحْيِنِي
 عَلَى غَضَبِ أَعْدَائِي تَمُدُّ يَدَكَ
 وَتُخَلِّصُنِي يَمِينُكَ.
*
*  ( المزامير ١٣٨: ٧ )

لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ تُضِيءُ سِرَاجِي
 الرَّبُّ إِلهِي يُنِيرُ ظُلْمَتِي.
*
*( المزامير ١٨: ٢٨ )

كَثِيرَةٌ هِيَ بَلاَيَا الصِّدِّيقِ
 وَمِنْ جَمِيعِهَا يُنَجِّيهِ الرَّبُّ.
*
*( المزامير ٣٤: ١٩ )

 لأَنَّ السَّيِّدَ لاَ يَرْفُضُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ
 فَإِنَّهُ وَلَوْ  أَحْزَنَ يَرْحَمُ حَسَبَ كَثْرَةِ مَرَاحِمِهِ
 لأَنَّهُ لاَ يُذِلُّ  مِنْ قَلْبِهِ وَلاَ يُحْزِنُ بَنِي الإِنْسَانِ.
*
* (مراثي أرميا ٣: ٣١- ٣٣ )

الرَّبُّ صَخْرَتِي وَحِصْنِي وَمُنْقِذِي
 إِلهِي صَخْرَتِي بِهِ أَحْتَمِي
 تُرْسِي وَقَرْنُ خَلاَصِي وَمَلْجَإِي.
*
*( المزامير ١٨: ٢ )

 لاَ تَشْمَتِي بِي يَا عَدُوَّتِي إِذَا سَقَطْتُ أَقُومُ
إِذَا  جَلَسْتُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ فَالرَّبُّ نُورٌ لِي
 أَحْتَمِلُ غَضَبَ  الرَّبِّ لأَنِّي أَخْطَأْتُ إِلَيْهِ
 حَتَّى يُقِيمَ دَعْوَايَ  وَيُجْرِيَ حَقِّي
 سَيُخْرِجُنِي إِلَى النُّورِ سَأَنْظُرُ بِرَّهُ.
*
* ( ميخا ٧: ٨- ٩ )

قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهذَا لِيَكُونَ لَكُمْ فِيَّ سَلاَمٌ
 فِي الْعَالَمِ  سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ
 وَلكِنْ ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ.
*
* ( يوحنا ١٦: ٣٣ )

** منقول*​


----------

